# need a name for an unsexed snow corn :)



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

well ive just got back with my little snow corn from Sarah-Jayne on here, and i need help giving him a name! i didnt take a photo cause its now settling in but you know what a snow corn looks like :Na_Na_Na_Na: any ideas?


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

sam (son/uel/samantha) always works for an unsexed, or variations of joe. my snow's called Rose, but i doubt that name would suit a male


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Chalky?
Or just call it Simon, I named one of my fish Simon - because its the name of my brother who helped pick the fish for us and because he acts feminine at times :whistling2:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Snowy! :d


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Storm


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

my snow striped is unsexed is called frost becuase snow = frost lol


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

Boo


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Fluffy !!  x:lol2:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

im still stuck, I want something kind of aztec'y or aborigine, like my other snake's called jakuta and my gecko's called tuko, here's a photo of the little guy










any ideas?


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

alkina means moon in aborigine ... thats nice ?! !

here is the link love http://www.babynamenetwork.com/baby_names/origins/Aboriginal_baby_names.cfm


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

well appaently goomama is snow in aboringanal lol


----------

